# Still Waiting



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Been four months since I took the bait and ordered an AFM AR15. AFM has my money and the few times I have talked to them it has always been and excuse as to why they are behind. I read thay a guy in Alaska has been waiting for over two years to get his gun from them. The past two days I have called all you get is the machine. I am starting to get worried about ever seeing a gun or my money. The bad thing is that I told some friends and they ordered five more AR's from this guy and they are just about four months out.

Holding out for a hope and a prayer......Big


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Stag firearms are oversold by 700,000 AR15's... thats rediculous!


-DallanC


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Four months is not that long. Try ordering a custom or even a Rock River. Most companies are almost a year back ordered.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> Four months is not that long. Try ordering a custom or even a Rock River. Most companies are almost a year back ordered.


I agree. I ordered my 6.5 Grendel _before_ everything went crazy and it took months to finally arrive. I can only imagine how bad things are now


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

The missing point here is not that Stag is sold out for until 2015 or the Rock River has crappy guns, the Point is that AFM inc put out an add that said you send us X amount of money and we will have your AR15 built and to you in 90 days...! Their add said that they basically had everything except the receivers that they were milling around the clock to have done before Obama and congress ban them. The receiver is the ATF controlled part because it is required to be serial numbered and registered.

You do not make promises you can't keep and then break them; especially to home stater's and expect to stay in business long....Big


----------

